# Transfering notes



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm sure I've seen this discussed before but can't find where.
Can anyone tell me how I go about getting my notes from IVFWales for use at a private clinic. Does the private clinic have to request them? Do the notes actually come to me? How long will it take? Can I proceed in a private clinic without my nhs notes? Costs?
Any info, hints and tips greatly received.
Thanks
Daizymay


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi DaisyMay,

Ive jsut done this so may be able to help. You contact IVF Wales and ask for a release form for your notes. They will send this out to you and you just fill it in and return if along with a cheque for £25.00. Under HFEA guidelines the clinic then has 45 days in which to process this request and send copies of your notes to your  home address. You could go and see a private clinic without copies of your notes but it depends on your circumstances. I have waited for  my notes as my situations isnt straight forward so thought it would be better to have the notes with me. Hope this helps. 

xxxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Daisy,

as you know, I too have had the recent pleasure of requesting my notes!!!! I got so fed up of phoning that i went to IVF Wales to request them. The receptionist can give you the form which has to be signed by both you and your partner. My husband was down stairs waiting     he signed his part, i went back upstairs paid my £25 check and the request was made. They take the request from the day the clinic receives the completed form. By the time they would have sent it out, then I sent it back, it would have been at least another 2 weeks, this way i  had it all done in an afternoon. 

Also, Daisy, I see from your sig that you have had a lap. I had to apply for those notes separately. I went to reception in the concourse, they gave me the number of medical records/legal department and the lady brought down the form. You have to have an independent witness (someone not related) who signs to say they saw you sign it.     

Hope this helps and good luck my dear!!!!


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Thanks both,
So the notes come to you at home?....Ooooo that should make a good read!
I haven't officially finished at IVFWales - can I request the notes before being discharged? I know that sounds silly (I still have an IUI to go), but I want to get things moving. Have been waiting wating waiting (like so many of us) on and off for 3yrs - I need some positive action!!!
Thanks for the info on the lap. Now that's an interesting one - even though I was under dr griffiths I ended up having my lap under dr llewellyn at sancta maria hosp as I breeched waiting list times. I was told they found nothing - all perfectly normal - but i don't think the report eva made it to ivfwales as it wasn't in my notes 8mths after the op. so du reckon i'd have to go the sancta maria or uhw? or could I get a summary letter from my gp that would suffice?
Sorry for all the questions. Laughing on the otherside of my face now eh LizG!!!
Daizymay x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi LizG
Thanks for advice re applying for notes about lap seperately, Ive just go my notes back and noticed that there was nothing in there about the lap and dye. I had my  operation at Llandough so does that mean I will have to go there for my notes? Is there an additional charge for obtaining these notes as well?

Daisy, you dont need to have finished with IVF Wales to request your notes. 

xxx


----------

